# 2 males needing homes, Orange County New york



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

Ok so the basic outline is that my mom can't stand the male rats for whatever reason. My dad is extremely allergic to the boys (but not the girl for some reason) probably because of the different scents or oils they produce, i don't know. So my boyfriend too the 2 boys to live at his house. Well his parents just sold the house, his moms moving to florida so hes going to live up here with his dad, but where his dads going there's no pets allowed. So I have no clue what to do. My parents both said that under no circumstances can the boys come back to stay...  So can someone out there give a loving home to 2 of the most wonderful ratties alive?


Country: United States

State/Region: New York

City/Town: Washingtonville Ny

Number of rats: 2

Gender: male

Age(s): roughly 7 months

Name(s): Ace and Kovu

Colours: Kovu - Black berkshire rex Ace - black Variberk (I think)

Neutered: No

Reason for rehoming: father is allergic

Temperament: Sweet as pie

Medical problems: None

Will the group be split: They can be but I would prefer if they weren't

Transport available: I'll willingly travel 2 hours in any direction

Other: These are 2 of the sweetest boys you'll ever meet! Ace especially is my absolute favorite and this really really breaks my heart! Please someone give my wonderful boys a good home! 

Preferred donation: None


Ace











Kovu


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: This is going to break my heart...*

I guess there is no chance of the Mom transporting them down south?

I'd love to help but...


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

I pmed you


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

did you already find them homes?


----------

